# Traynor yba1a with cab $400 toronto



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1972 TRAYNOR YBA-1 mk ll & 1x15 CAB! | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Interesting ad!
"The head and cab are being sold together. THE HEAD&CAB ARE BEING SOLD TOGETHER The head alone is 400 The cab alone is 400 The head and cab together is 400"

Ha!

This is the "90W" high voltage yba.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that model, how are they for guitar?

I have less than no interest in the cabinet but would take the amp.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have written similar ads to prevent the flurry of how much just for the head questions. He will still get asked this question over and over! 
TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

colchar said:


> I'm not familiar with that model, how are they for guitar?
> 
> I have less than no interest in the cabinet but would take the amp.


They are like a regular bassmaster but LOUDER! Typically more clean headroom too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, but it has sold pending pickup.

He says he has another one, but I am far less interested in it. Here is his email:
"_I will be selling a YBA 1 in a few days though.. It’s a different story with that head though.. It was completely rebuilt by Chris Church. New caps etc.. it has a clean bill of health and a receipt as it’s still under warranty.. I wasn’t going to sell it but I think I need to completely downsize at this point. I bought the head for 550 and put over 200 hundred dollars into servicing it. ( I’d have to look at the invoice but I’m might be over 250) Anyway I don’t mind taking a hit on it but I’ll be listing it for 600.00 The good thing is it 100% and you can buy it with confidence_."


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> Thanks, but it has sold pending pickup.
> 
> He says he has another one, but I am far less interested in it. Here is his email:
> "_I will be selling a YBA 1 in a few days though.. It’s a different story with that head though.. It was completely rebuilt by Chris Church. New caps etc.. it has a clean bill of health and a receipt as it’s still under warranty.. I wasn’t going to sell it but I think I need to completely downsize at this point. I bought the head for 550 and put over 200 hundred dollars into servicing it. ( I’d have to look at the invoice but I’m might be over 250) Anyway I don’t mind taking a hit on it but I’ll be listing it for 600.00 The good thing is it 100% and you can buy it with confidence_."


$600 for refurbished yba1 is a fair price, I think, if you wanted one. I have no need for one, but for some strange reason want one.


----------

